# Cross-Cut Station



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

This whole build started with an issue with my raidial arm saw (RAS). I have an older Craftsman. A few weeks ago, I found out about a safety re-call for that saw. It's for the blade guard. So, I submitted my information, and some weeks later it all arrived. Not only did I get the new blade guard but, they even sent me a new table top too! They way I have my RAS set up is just temporary (first pic below). It was just to get me up and running quick. That was almost two years ago. With the new table top they gave me, I thought what a good time to get it all set up right. And now, if I'm going to build a new stand for the RAS, I've always wanted a miter saw, I should just build a whole station! (Gotta love that logic aye?) So, here we go! Thanks for looking!

The way it was before the build








Following are the build pic's!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Build Pic's*

































Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Build Pic's*

































Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Build Pic's*









This is how I'll leave it for now. Sometime, I would like to install trim and doors.

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Let me be the first to say "hell yea!"

Great idea, fine execution and use of valuable shop space.

Please post progress as you continue.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that right there, is awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

A good sized, well organized shop always makes the jealousy bug rise in my throat. You sir have a beauty.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice indeed. 

I've got to admit though; I really thought this was life sized at first. You had me fooled. I'm glad you showed that beer can for scale reference. Dude, your shop is in a dollhouse! I would have never guessed. :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice shop and nice X-cut station. That should serve you well, and more importantly add to the safety when using the saws. Nice post.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Casino Duck -

Nice set up. How do you like the miter saw? Saw one on CL and was researching for some users on here and saw your build.


----------

